# Just purchased P229 Camo finish



## cadman99 (Dec 21, 2012)

I just picked up my third Sig, a P229 in factory camo yesterday. I also have a P2340 and a P250 in the collection. My question on the P229 is how durable the finish will be when the gun is carried in a holster.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Pretty durable, however leather seems much better than the synthetics like molded plastic, kydex etc


----------

